# Crummy Pics .. BUT ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry for the poor quality of these pics .. when I get whammied and
too pressured, I just don't get good pics .. anyway .. you can probably
get the general idea 

http://www.rims.net/2007Dec22

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI TERRY,I don't think that the pics are bad.You sure get birds from all over. MERRY CHRISTMAS .GEORGE


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a bunch of cuties. Phillipe is definitely a Phillipe!  Poor little bald baby pidge, and the little duck with the tiny eyes, you're right about him looking a bit abnormal. I hope they all do well. Isn't Mickaboo a wonderful place, they sure do a lot for birds (like you do, Terry)  .


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> HI TERRY,I don't think that the pics are bad.You sure get birds from all over. MERRY CHRISTMAS .GEORGE


Thank you, George! I just really wanted at least some of this series of pictures to turn out well, and they didn't .. I'll go whine to myself now  

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maryjane said:


> What a bunch of cuties. Phillipe is definitely a Phillipe!  Poor little bald baby pidge, and the little duck with the tiny eyes, you're right about him looking a bit abnormal. I hope they all do well. Isn't Mickaboo a wonderful place, they sure do a lot for birds (like you do, Terry)  .


Thanks, MJ! For sure Mickaboo Cockatiel Rescue is a most wonderful group. Given the number of pigeons and doves that they have saved, I can't even begin to imagine how many cockatiels and other hookbills have been saved by the group. They are all kind, caring people, and when they say they are going to do something .. well .. by golly they do it and things happen. I just can't say enough good things about them.

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Well Terry What Super Cute babys They Are The Pictures Were great. and I Have just Fallen In Love with That little Bald baby What A super Cutie He/She Is. that Tiny eyed duck Is Cute To. 
I Hope They all Get Better Soon. 

Ps I So enjoy Your Pictures Of All The Animals. 

Merry Christmas And You have A Great Day


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

horsesgot6 said:


> Well Terry What Super Cute babys They Are The Pictures Were great. and I Have just Fallen In Love with That little Bald baby What A super Cutie He/She Is. that Tiny eyed duck Is Cute To.
> I Hope They all Get Better Soon.
> 
> Ps I So enjoy Your Pictures Of All The Animals.
> ...


Thank you, Jennifer .. I just always hope that I get pics that SHOW what's going on with the bird .. I failed miserably in these but will try again in a day or two.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Hi Terry,

Thanks for the pics of the new babies and Baby Licorice. S/he does have a bit of skin showing. Odd isn't it? Well, maybe that baby is just a bit slow. Looks like it is doing well otherwise. 
Wishing you a Merry Christmas and hoping the New Year is much more stress free for you. It's been a tough year, this '07.

Margaret


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Cuties, and so lucky to be in your care now.

Reti


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I think the pics are great and the birdies are precious!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Terry -- you're way to critical of yourself  The pictures are wonderful - especially the one where it looks like they're "kissing" beeks. Baby Licorice is such a little cutie - give him/her a cuddle for me


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, I don't like the look of that balding, either. It doesn't look so much like a skin infection as some kind of parasite. However, I'd probably still hit him with the regular antibiotics and Ivermectin. A vet could do a scraping and look for parasites microscopically.

Pidgey


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

always love your pictures ,its like a new adventure from the tales of Terry, keep up the great work and Im thinking maybe Licorice is just part bald eagle hehe you never know  sometimes you just gottah think from a different angle lol Merry Christmas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

The pictures aren't bad at all. Thank you for taking care of all the birds. You have your hands absolutely full, indeed!

I have never seen a baby pigeon with bald spots. The youngster is not able to expend it's energy and/or resources on laying down new cells for complete feather growth, so there is an issue compromising that.

Thank you for taking time from your busy schedule to share the pics.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, the pictures were really good. Hope baby Licorice soon gets fully feathered - he is so cute.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Terry, 

I hope baby Licorice and the ducking with the tiny eyes get better quickly, and hope they all have good times ahead of them. 

Hilde and I both enjoyed the pictures, except for the sad news shown in some.

Larry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES, Terry!! I sure hope Licorice will be OK!!

Thanks for posting the pictures! I, too, think you sell yourself short. The pictures seem fine to me!

WISHING ALL THE BEST and REALLY look forward to positive updates!!

We just can't THANK YOU enough for all you do!!!

With LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES...AND

*VERY SPECIAL HOLIDAY WISHES JUST FOR YOU AND YOURS AND ALL THE "KIDS!"*

_*Shi, Squeaks and the gang*_


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I loved the pics Terry. Your pics are always amazing and I enjoy looking at all your little rescues knowing they are in the very best of care.

Little licorice is just the cutest  I sure hope his bald spots are cured soon.

Healing thoughts for all the birdies in your care.

Merry Christmas and A happy New Year to you!

Lindi, Jax & Paddy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you all! Baby Licorice is fine and probably will be fine .. just concerned about the bald spots. The others are also doing OK right now .. will post some updates when I have them.

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I didn't see where you took any bad pictures. Loved the red head and blonde pigeons, the other pigeon was cute too. Especially that helmet. Nice and plump.

They all look like they're lovable birds.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Hmmmm, I feel a little concerned also with some of the appearance of 'Baby Licorice'...

The odd Feathering on his Head, and high back...and something seems odd with his Beak in some areas too...on the side there...

Can you post some more up-close Pics sometime soon?


Best wishes!

Phil
l v


----------

